# Roof vent - Air infiltration



## DanBo (5 mo ago)

I live in a very windy area (coastal Rhode Island) and the roof vents for my bathroom fans allow quite a bit of outside air infiltration, cold air in the winter being the most significant comfort problem. If you have any recommendations for solving this problem with your products, your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

